
A Hacked Tape Gun That Allows You to Create 3D Drawings in Real Space - triplesec
https://beautifuldecay.com/2015/11/10/hacked-tape-gun-allows-create-3d-drawings-real-space/
======
triplesec
Do watch the video, which shows it nicely. While they start by concentrating
on perhaps suboptimal household 'uses', this appears to be something useful.

~~~
unimpressive
>While they start by concentrating on perhaps suboptimal household 'uses',

They're showing its use as a design tool, so that you can see how something
will fit into a space before you put it there. The point is that you can draw
out that couch and desk to see if it looks good, or maybe move it around in
real-space to see how it looks.

It's cool but it also makes me excited for AR kit like Hololens.

------
dang
Posted a few times:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=protopiper&sort=byDate&dateRan...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=protopiper&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

